
Tree felling work uncovers WW2 underground bunker near Moffat - tintinnabula
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-south-scotland-51800809
======
DoreenMichele
_The specially-trained teams were often made up of local estate workers who
knew the land in the area "like the back of their hand"._

It was so heavily dependent on local knowledge that it was only found because
someone who used to play in it as a kid went looking for it.

That's how you keep a secret.

------
dmckeon
Near the town of Moffat, in Scotland, not Moffat Federal Airfield (Naval Air
Station) in Sunnyvale, CA.

~~~
anonymfus
Also not near Moffat, Steven, the person famous for being showrunner behind
BBC TV series Sherlock and Dracula and few seasons of Doctor Who, who was born
in about 85 kms from that forest.

------
mordechai9000
I wonder if these locations are recorded in WW2 era classified documents that
have never been released. Someone at some point must have known where they
were, in order to assign personnel.

~~~
hinoki
They may have not kept records specifically because it was meant for a
potential resistance movement. If there were records, then the Nazis could
just read them after an invasion.

~~~
duxup
Yeah presumably this is something that is best used and highly localized as
far as knowledge goes. No records, just some trusted locals who would use
it... beyond that as few people as possible would know about it.

------
miohtama
The rock of.Gibraltar had a secret Stay Behind cave for Hitler's invasion.

[https://www.amusingplanet.com/2017/06/operation-tracer-
secre...](https://www.amusingplanet.com/2017/06/operation-tracer-secret-plan-
to-bury.html?m=1)

It was not found until recently. They also found one of secret operatives
alive (doctor).

[https://www.google.fi/amp/s/www.warhistoryonline.com/world-w...](https://www.google.fi/amp/s/www.warhistoryonline.com/world-
war-ii/operation-tracer-british-cavemen.html/amp?espv=1)

~~~
tenant
The way you put it makes it sound like he was still inside.

------
jb775
When they opened the door, they found Peter Thiel and Jeff Bezos hiding from
Coronavirus.

~~~
Cthulhu_
They wouldn't hide in a tube in the Scottish fortress, they'd go for something
like [https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/doomsday-luxury-
bunker...](https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/doomsday-luxury-
bunkers/index.html) or
[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/01/30/doomsday-
prep-...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/01/30/doomsday-prep-for-the-
super-rich)

~~~
jb775
Apparently they are hiding out in New Zealand right now in their luxury
doomsday coward bunkers.

------
PopeDotNinja
I spent February driving around Scotland taking pictures of a bunch of castle
ruins. It's great fun to walk around a pile of aging stones and wonder what
the heck used to go on in there.

~~~
arethuza
My favourite example of "what the heck happened here" being vitrified forts -
someone had gone to the bother of melting the walls of fairly substantial
fortresses - nobody has a clue whether this was intentional or accidental:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitrified_fort](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitrified_fort)

------
DonaldFisk
There are some short documentary on the Auxiliary Units on Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgCamfiEqkc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgCamfiEqkc)
, [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jedeTE-
MUXo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jedeTE-MUXo)

------
_eht
Something like this would be so fascinating to delicately and tediously
catalogue and study.

~~~
curiousgal
Is it though? I mean we know everything there is to know about the war and
even if we discovered something new it's unlikely to be of any practical
value. There were bunkers all over Europe.

~~~
dmix
Yeah this is a fair point, it looks like a generic bunker with the (same
limited) equipment long ago pillaged by the local people who knew about it.
Not much value IMO, outside of maybe knowing the full scale of the deployment.

Once one or two of them are museums and the known survivors were documented,
there's not much archeological or historical value in hunting them all down.

------
j88439h84
How is that image created?

~~~
Daub
Photogrammetry. From multiple photos, 3d information is derived. Try it
yourself with Meshroom (open source).

------
Fezzik
Reminds me of how Hitler killed himself in a bunker, basically in downtown
Berlin... which is now a grass/gravel parking lot that, despite Germany’s
desire to never forget WWII, is almost entirely forgotten (primarily for fear
of worshipers overrunning the place).

